# Livin' in Hawaii with an SE-R



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

My car looks a bit different now but I still like this picture:








And then there is this one with Baywatch's Brooke Burns:


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

.......u got brooke burns to pose next to ur car? How'd u manage that? LoL she's holding a folder. She was running to the post office or something??


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

She was down at a local Nissan dealer doing some promotional stuff with the cast of Baywatch Hawaii and Nissan Motor Corporation in Hawaii, Ltd.

The envelope she is holding was filled with pictures like this:


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

I do remember seeing some Frontier's in the show. Mitch used to step on that pedal boy!!! lol


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Nissan Motor Corporation in Hawaii, Ltd. donated Frontiers and XTerras for the show while it was being filmed here. NMCH tried to sell them off (Baywatch stickers and all) last year when the show was canceled. I saw them on various lots for quite a while. Don't know if anyone really bought them as they were or if they finally gave up trying to sell them as "Baywatch" vehicles and cleaned them up and sold them properly as used trucks.


----------

